# CA Halbut



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

Caught this on Sunday... C&R










Lost another biger one, snapped my line at the kayak...

Chris


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done, very nice. Keep up the good work!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Chris. That Tarpon 160 of your is a hot looking boat.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

HOLY Halibut!!!


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

What a nice looking fish!
What are they like to eat :?:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Is that the same as a flounder???

Hey Davey G didn't you mean "Holly Hallibut Batman"


----------



## BUUDZ (Nov 15, 2005)

nice fish just a question the radio you have on your waders is it water proof and what is it ???


----------



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks guys.... Halibut are white flaky meat, delicous straight on the BBQ with olive oil, and herbs... Also very good in beer badder for fish tacos! Some of the best sashimi. It is very similar to flounder, just get a lot bigger.

That is a Standard Horizaon VHF Radio. It is submersible for up to 30 mins in 5ft of water... Most guys in Southern CA use these radios for safety fishing inshore, as well as, communication for intel on the fishing conditions, bait locations, fish bite, etc. We use them in our bass tourneys to contact the weigh boats for C&R.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Chris, lovely fish mate. 



> Most guys in Southern CA use these radios for safety fishing inshore, as well as, communication for intel on the fishing conditions, bait locations, fish bite, etc


You guys actually broadcast this information over the radio :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: Some people like to share Mick, sounds like a good idea for safety, and love the idea of calling the weigh boat over to release your fish asap, gotta be better than leaving them in the tank for 5 hours. :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

hairymick said:


> You guys actually broadcast this information over the radio :shock: :shock: :shock:


Had an offshore mate and when he gave a catch location and depth over the radio all mates knew he was about 2 miles south of quoted position and in same fathoms as quoted.
We all did the same, and knew of strangers going north to supposed hotspot


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

aha one of the best tricks around used to do similar .Now i have no mates so i don't care


----------



## BUUDZ (Nov 15, 2005)

l ll be your mate mick :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: where do you want me to send the bill :idea:


----------

